# Car sub amp for home?



## lotusing (Mar 8, 2007)

What is the minimum spec(amp,volts)for a ac/dc converter for 500.1 car sub amp to run in my home?
Thanks


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i have no idea but i have used a car amp hooked up to a car battery in my room before. its ghetto but works. lol


----------



## lotusing (Mar 8, 2007)

That's funny?I would do it too if I could.I called the amp manu and they said to use a min 80a but that doesn't sound correct.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

do whatever the fuse rating is on the amp.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

lotusing said:


> What is the minimum spec(amp,volts)for a ac/dc converter for 500.1 car sub amp to run in my home?
> Thanks


Assuming 50% efficiency, you need a converter capable of providing 1000W (~80A of current @ 12V) of power. NOTE: Expensive.

Using a battery indoors would work, but if its anything other than an AGM battery, you should consider slapping yourself... unless you like Hydrogen gas buildup.

IMO, sell the amp & buy a plate amp.


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

aneonrider said:


> IMO, sell the amp & buy a plate amp.


Or a pro amp. Pro amps have a better watts to $$ ratio. Plate amps are easier to use and have more features. Use the one that best fits your situation.

-Robert


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

lotusing said:


> What is the minimum spec(amp,volts)for a ac/dc converter for 500.1 car sub amp to run in my home?
> Thanks


The cost of the power supply will exceed the cost of a moderate home subwoofer unless you get really lucky. 

A 1000W Cascade is well over $300.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

lotusing said:


> What is the minimum spec(amp,volts)for a ac/dc converter for 500.1 car sub amp to run in my home?
> Thanks



1000 watts
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-810

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-808

Seems to me that this would work out mighty well....

I think there is a 500 watt version too.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-806

Seems to me this would be the way to go...

However...
When I needed to test my equipment before my install was finished, I used a battery and jumped/charged it off of my jeep battery while it was running. Worked like a charm.


----------

